# Supergirl TV Show



## Penpilot (Oct 24, 2016)

I began watching this towards the end of last season, and I must say I'm enjoying it a lot. It's not a perfect show but to me it's starting to find its stride. The cross-over with the Flash TV show was IMHO it's high point last season.

It's bright. It's full of hope and goodness. And their version of Superman captures what Superman should be. The actress who plays Supergirl is such a breath of fresh air.


----------



## Penpilot (Oct 25, 2016)

The writing IMHO has it's ups and downs, because I think they were still trying to figure things out, so there are some stinky bits. But like I mentioned, the Flash cross-over was the high point. But one smile from Melissa Benoist (Supergirl), makes everything OK again.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 1, 2016)

Arrow-->Flash--->Supergirl.
Did they go Arrow-->Supergirl?

I watched 3 shows (Supergirl) and it didn't hook me. Maybe I'll look at it again 2nd season. 
I should point out I'm not big into graphic novel genre-ie super heroes and villain's.

I watched Arrow mostly until he was gut stabbed up to the hilt with a large sword on a limited access mountain with no one else around.  That was the end of the show to me.  You don't come back from that.

I watched Flash off and on, it was good, but it got old, some new enemy that was always better then him and he had to figure out some new way to defeat it.  Then there was more then one of several characters from planar travel...I gave up trying to watch it. Maybe you had to follow it closer then I did  to understand it.  Also world destruction was threatened to many times to be meaningful anymore. It's like, eventually one of the villains will do it, then the show will be over...or will it?


----------



## Penpilot (Nov 1, 2016)

I heard a rumor they're going to do a triple crossover so it may happen.

As for the rest of the stuff. If it doesn't speak to you, it doesn't speak to you. 

For me, it's about spending time with characters I like as they go on adventures. Yes, those adventures can be silly at times. But what fiction isn't at least a bit silly when you dig into it?

I mean some people don't like Fire Fly or Buffy, or even LOTR and Star Wars.


----------



## Devor (Nov 1, 2016)

Penpilot said:


> I heard a rumor they're going to do a triple crossover so it may happen.



Quadruple . . . . they're planning a quadruple crossover.


----------



## SeverinR (Nov 2, 2016)

Alright...Flash hooked me again last night.  
A monster that wasn't, a new meta that isn't necessarily a villain, but another character from another plane that is totally different then the original character or the two(?) others with the same character.

What show is the 4th? Flash, Arrow, Supergirl &__________?


----------



## Devor (Nov 2, 2016)

SeverinR said:


> What show is the 4th? Flash, Arrow, Supergirl &__________?



Legends of Tomorrow.


----------



## carroll (Jan 20, 2017)

To be true, I watched only two episodes because of Tyler Hoechlin as a superman (yass) but didn't really enjoy it. Though I really like Flash.


----------

